

How to easily delete your online accounts - codeup
http://www.accountkiller.com

======
shii
You can't delete your account on HN btw. You can get banned, but your posts
and profile remain.

~~~
mestudent
I believe pg sometimes deletes accounts if you email him.

~~~
qq66
It's not clear that you should have the ability to delete your old posts. They
have often become part of a conversation that is no longer yours alone.

------
fido
Really? Tiny Adsense ads in the "instructions" area to fool us??

~~~
getsat
When you refresh, it moves to a different block. This is in violation of
Google's AdSense guidelines. If you report the site, they'll get in trouble.

------
aguki
Deleteyouraccount does just the same, with a much cleaner UI;

<http://deleteyouraccount.com/>

------
iambot
nice site, i think very useful, but lacking in presentation (not usability)
but design-finesse.

------
kilburn
I've got a landing page in "spanish".

The translation is _so_ bad that I would never _ever_ use their service. Hint:
you should never use google translate to provide localizaed versions of your
website.

For those who did not get it: your dog speaks _insert language here_ better
than google translate does. Seriously.

------
futurephonic
In a lot of cases apps don't delete your account, they just mark you deleted.

~~~
dkokelley
In some cases it's a performance thing. Instead of deleting the entire table
with user X's info, they just flip a value in the deleted/disabled table
column. If they really want to delete it they can run a batch job later.

Then again, it might have as much to do with reactivating accounts as it does
with server performance.

------
phlux
I would love to see a facebook account deletion phishing site where it lured
users into entering their login credentials and clicking a few submits and
deleting their account.

